# Spezielles Lenkrad gesucht - Sonderfall



## loff2401 (23. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

Was gibt es schöneres als Renn-Simulationen am PC? Blöd nur, wenn man unfallbedingt nicht mehr in der Lage ist die Pedale zu bedienen.
Deshalb meine Frage:
Könnt ihr mir bitte einen Rat geben für die Anschaffung eines PC Lenkrads (kein Pad, kein Joystick etc), das folgende drei Eigenschaften besitzt:
- Die Schaltwippen am Lenkrad können so programmiert werden, dass man sie zum Gasgeben und Bremsen verwenden kann
- kompatibel mit einem nagelneuen Windows 7 64bit Rechner
- das Lenkrad sollte an einem Tisch/Schreibtisch befestigt werden können
Ich hatte mir in ziemlicher Unkenntnis ein älteres Thrustmaster Force Feedback Racing Wheel ersteigert, bei dem die Schaltwippen so funktionieren.
Windows 7 erkennt es zwar auch, es gibt aber scheinbar keine passenden Treiber, weshalb das Lenkrad z.B. bei Need for Speed gar nicht erst erkannt wird.

Für Tipps und Anregungen bedanke ich mich im Voraus ganz herzlich!


----------



## acti0n (23. Juni 2012)

Wieso nutzt du denn keine Pedalen?

Und naja ich würde sagen Logitch G27/Fanatec CSR sind gut.

ABER ob sich das lohnt ... kommt drauf an was du genau alles fahren willst


----------



## G5. (23. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir Fanatec empfehlen, programmieren der Schaltwippen auf Gas/Bremse geht (zumindest in den Spielen, die ich nutze) und je nach Modell kann man die auch ohne Pedale kaufen und du müsstest sie somit nicht (indirekt) mitbezahlen.


----------



## Heretic (23. Juni 2012)

@ *acti0n*


loff2401 schrieb:


> *Blöd nur, wenn man unfallbedingt nicht mehr in der Lage ist die Pedale zu bedienen.*


 
Gegenfrage : " Wieso liest du nicht richtig ?"


----------



## loff2401 (25. Juni 2012)

G5. schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Fanatec empfehlen, programmieren der Schaltwippen auf Gas/Bremse geht (zumindest in den Spielen, die ich nutze) und je nach Modell kann man die auch ohne Pedale kaufen und du müsstest sie somit nicht (indirekt) mitbezahlen.


 
Vielen Dank, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe. Den Hersteller kannte ich nicht, da wär ich nie drauf gekommen!


----------



## acti0n (25. Juni 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> @ *acti0n*
> 
> 
> Gegenfrage : " Wieso liest du nicht richtig ?"



Weil ich nur den text überflogen habe vielleicht?.


----------



## Mayday1980 (25. Juni 2012)

wenn man beim fantatec gas/bremse auf die wippen legt, hat man aber nur vollgas/bremse oder nichts.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juni 2012)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> wenn man beim fantatec gas/bremse auf die wippen legt, hat man aber nur vollgas/bremse oder nichts.


 ...und das ist immerhin noch besser als nichts. M.E. eine Lösung mit welcher der TE umgehen kann und sein Problem löst.


----------



## Cart3r (26. Juni 2012)

Das  Thrustmaster Rally GT Pro hat auf der Rückseite 2 digitale und 2 analoge Schaltwippen. Damit könntest du also schalten und gleichzeitig dosiert Gas geben.

MfG Daniel


----------



## marcus022 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein super Tipp Cart3r. Das es Lenkräder mit analogen Schaltwippen (+2 Digitale) gibt wusste ich nicht. Ich hoffe "loff" hat sich nicht schon das Fanatec gekauft. Sicherlich ein gutes Lenkrad aber die digitalen Schalter machen ihm sicher nicht so viel Spass wie analoge. Einziger Punkt der gegen Thrustmaster spricht ist die schlechte Qualität (wenns nicht gerade das T500 ist). Ein Freund hatte innerhalb von sechs Monaten 4 Thrustmaster umtauschen müssen. Entweder es qualmte oder eine Schaltwippe war kaputt usw ...


----------



## Cart3r (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, die Qualität ist wirklich nicht die beste. Aber momentan gibt es für Rollstuhlfahrer da keine richtige Alternative.


----------



## Andregee (28. Juni 2012)

wie sieht es denn mit handgas über die pedale aus. dazu noch ein knauf ans lenkrad wie beim lkw dann kann man mit einer hand lenken. nur sollten die pedale nicht zu schwergängig sein.


----------

